# Car Loan on 820 Visa



## DanP (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello,

Sorry if this has already been covered, I did do a search but can't find anything. 

I have been fortunate enough to be offered an ongoing job as a non permanent resident, and am starting next week. The job will require a ton of travel, and a car allowence is being provided. 

I'm now in the process of trying to buy a car, but I can't find out how my 820 Visa (Provisional Resident) will affect my ability to get a loan. I applied over a year and a half ago, and should get my PR in February, but I need a car before then. 

Apparently you can get a car loan but it has to be for a shorter length of time than your current visa, and nobody will give me a car loan for 6 months! 

Anyone with any experience about this? It's honestly looking like I will be maxing out my credit cards with cash advances, and that's totally not ideal... 

Thanks!

D


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

Any chance the car loan can be in your partner's name? Then you have no dramas about being 'temporary'.


----------



## DanP (Feb 5, 2012)

Whitney said:


> Any chance the car loan can be in your partner's name? Then you have no dramas about being 'temporary'.


I hadn't thought about that! Worth looking into - thanks! D


----------



## scondo (May 7, 2013)

Hi, not sure if this helps but my partner (aussie) and I (Irish) applied for a joint personal loan a few weeks ago. If you and your partner have a joint account, then maybe this might be possible for you. Apparently, as long as one of ye are a permanent resident then you should be able to get a loan, provided yer financial particulars are ok. I hadnt my visa application lodged at that point and we were granted within 2 days. Might not be what your after, but is one way of getting the loan that will be over a period longer than 6 months. Hope this helps


----------



## DanP (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi Scondo, 

Thanks for the reply! I actually forgot I posted this here. 

Anyone in this position, or anyone ever considering a loan in general DO NOT APPLY ONLINE. The people at the bank are there to help and make sure it gets approved. 

In the end they rejected the one I did online, but I went in and spoke to ANZ and left 45 minutes later with a $20,000 loan. They didn't care about my Visa at all, probably because I have been banking with them for 7 years, and brought in proof of income. 

Moral of the story, always apply for a loan in person! 

Thanks again! 

D


----------

